# Guianacara dacrya "Rio Cumina"



## Gage365 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey guys, been a long time since I've posted here! I've recently acquired a group of 6 of these and figured I would throw up some pictures. Have had them for only about a week now and 2 of them are already showing signs of spawning. These pictures are from only a couple days after I got them, they have coloured up more since, but haven't taken recent pictures.














































Will have more pictures on the way as soon as possible!

Thanks for looking!
Gage


----------



## Gage365 (Mar 6, 2013)

I should mention my old profile was just under the name "gage", I haven't been active on the forums in a long time, and was unsuccessful in logging into my old account.


----------



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)

I have a small group of these guys right now, they are a fun little fish. How big are yours?


----------



## Gage365 (Mar 6, 2013)

Largest one is only around 2"SL, still quite small. I have noticed a fair amount of unexpected aggression out of them for such a small size. 2 of them appear to be showing spawning behavior already, so if I get eggs I'll be sure to post pictures here as well. I should mention also that they are wilds, so I'm hoping to see some fry out of them.

EDIT: Just noticed you are from Winnipeg as well, small world :lol:


----------



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)

Gage365 said:


> Largest one is only around 2"SL, still quite small. I have noticed a fair amount of unexpected aggression out of them for such a small size. 2 of them appear to be showing spawning behavior already, so if I get eggs I'll be sure to post pictures here as well. I should mention also that they are wilds, so I'm hoping to see some fry out of them.
> 
> EDIT: Just noticed you are from Winnipeg as well, small world :lol:


 yea small world! I asked if you are from Winnipeg in my other thread about the Oscar, got my answer. hah. but back to you guianacara, mine were just a little bigger when they first laid eggs and I did get some fry out of it, I didn't pull any to raise separately and they all got eaten, they haven't spawned for me since. they are kind of aggressive though which I didn't expect either, mostly seems like territorial stuff, bullying.


----------



## Gage365 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah lol, oh well, cichlids will be cichlids I guess :lol:


----------

